# finding fish



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

just got me a bass boat and i am looking for somewhere good for bluegill andcatfish any help is greatly appreciated..i have been to black water river twice about4 hourseach tripwithout a single bite...looking for something better i am in milton


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Bearand Hurricane Lake or Escambia River


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

i am going to bear lake tomorrow and the site said gasoline motors are prohibited does this mean you cant even have them on the boat at all...or you just cant start them ?? not really wanting to pull my 140 off of my boat just for a day of fishing but i also wantmy fish finder ?? thanks again


----------



## chirc (Feb 20, 2008)

Do not have to take your motor off. Just do not start it out there. Keep it trimmed up. Trolling motor only. Good luck!!!


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks alot i appreciate it


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass should be in pre-spawn / spawn mode. Blue-gill as well. Make sure to let us know how you did.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*You can have an outboard on the boat at Bear and Hurricane just don't fire it up, Fish and Game would,t be pleased. Big catfish in Bear and the bluegill aren't bad either. I'd try and find one of the fish attractors away from land and fish on the bottom or a slip cork as long as you are away from grass*


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

didnt get to go this weekend but i am leaving thursday for the lake i will give an update


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*I will be at Bear Thursday myself..gotta go while the weathers right...:usaflag*


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

We do have a full moon this week but the water temperature at those two lakes is still a little cooler than usual. I was in my tower all day yesterday and sawbream beds or any bedding activity or bluegill activity at all.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl10_lblFullMessage>"We do have a full moon this week but the water temperature at those two lakes is still a little cooler than usual. I was in my tower all day yesterday and sawbream beds or any bedding activity or bluegill activity at all."



I meant to say I saw no bream beds yesterday.

Sorry!</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## splitshot (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah we went to hurricanelast weekend because there was no room at bearand had no luck fishing during the day so i catfished at night and caught 1 small one that was it...i guess it is just too early


----------

